# Polarbär?



## DarkerO (22. September 2008)

Moinsen,
da ich dudu bin und gedenke inschriftengelehrter zu werden, wollte ich mal fragen, wo es dann das rezept für die glyphe gibt, mit der man zum polarbär werden kann, statt nur zum langweiligen Braunbär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe mal aufm PTR geschaut, aber beim Lehrer nix entdeck, kann mir jmd helfen? Gibt es das Rezept wo zu kaufen, droppt es irgendwo, habe ich was übersehen??? PLS help! Wäre nett, wenn ihr sagen könntet wie ich da dran komme und evtl. welchen Skill ich dafür brauche...

MfG,
DarkerO


----------



## Pacmaniacer (22. September 2008)

warte doch erstmal bis es live geht ^^

dann wird sich die frage schnell klären ^^


----------



## Jeryhn (27. September 2008)

kann auch sein, dass dieses rezept durch einen geistesblitz erlernt werden kann.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (29. September 2008)

Es gibt keine Plarbären mehr.....sind alle bei der Klimaerwärmung krepiert. Sorry.


Du hast 6 Runen. Davon sind 3 mehr Style und 3 Gameplay....oder wie Blizz es sagt, 3 schwache und 3 starke Runenplätze. Auf mmo-champion kannst die bereits gefunden sehen.


----------



## hege (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe am Ptr alle Geisteblitze gehabt und der Polarbär war nicht dabei. Aber das kann sich ja mit Addonnoch ändern. Und ja Pinguin war dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Zum Thema geringe Glyphen. Nur style sind sie derzeti nicht. Mit ihnen kann man Range, Kosten(nur Buffkosten) oder Dauer von Casts verringern. Oder auch Geschwindigkeiten. Je nachdem. Die einzige Style atm ist der Pinguin für Mages.


----------



## Solassard (24. November 2008)

Würde mich mal interessieren ob die Herren Schrifgelehrten da nun mehr dazu wissen. Letzter Post is ja schon ne weile her


ICH MÖCHTE EIN EISBÄR SEIN ! *sing


----------



## Bjizzel (25. November 2008)

Solassard schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren ob die Herren Schrifgelehrten da nun mehr dazu wissen. Letzter Post is ja schon ne weile her
> 
> 
> ICH MÖCHTE EIN EISBÄR SEIN ! *sing



Möchte ich endlich auch mal wissen! Man findet NIX anständiges im Netz dazu - WotlK is seit über 10 Tagen raus und nüscht... mache brav täglich meine schwache und Nordend Inschriftenkunde und nix Eisbär bisher :/ auch kein Pingu, aber den bekommt man ja wenigstens ab 1g im AH nachgeworfen -.-

Also los sagt uns was aus dem Eisbär geworden is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (26. November 2008)

also ich hab auch noch nix derartiges entdeckt.

Pinguin hab ich schon geforscht ^^

btw sind die geringen gar nicht so schlecht
(mein dudu hat nun im wasser 100% tempo ^^)


----------



## nodor (26. November 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> also ich hab auch noch nix derartiges entdeckt.
> 
> Pinguin hab ich schon geforscht ^^
> 
> ...


Die Polarbärglyphe zum Modellwechsel des Druiden wurde schon VOR dem Patch, der den Beruf einführte, wieder entfernt.
Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was mit dem kommenden 3.1 Patch, aber bis jetzt bin ich von dem Beruf extrem enttäuscht.


----------



## Lu Xun (28. November 2008)

so viel ich weiß wurde sie nicht rausgenommen sondern ist eine gerine Glyphe die per Forschung gelernt werden kann...
in der wotlk datenbank ist sie ja auch drin, wieso sollte es sie dann nicht geben ? 

Gruß


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (28. November 2008)

Hab schon komplett auf 450 geskillt und eigentlich kaum eine Forschung ausgelassen....warte auch auf so einige glyphen unter anderem auch "Eisbärenjunges" für Mage oder "Siegel des Lichts". Hoffe ich bekomme bald mal was vernüftiges, was die anderen noch net haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (29. November 2008)

Soweit ich mich entsinne ist es eine geringe Glyphe. Also kannst du sie garnicht "lernen" sondern nur forschen. Und wer mir jetzt sagt, er habe nach 15 Tagen ALLE geringen, den lach ich aus ^.^

Das kann dauernd bis die jemand hat, ist wahrscheinlich eine der seltensten. Glaube nicht, dass alle Glyphen die gleiche Forschungschance haben.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (1. Dezember 2008)

habe nun die glype - der weise gelernt.... noch nie im AH gesehen für palas ^^

vööt kommen nun die seltenen da der name ja auch schon iwie komisch ist ^^


----------



## Schneelilie (1. Dezember 2008)

Ne das liegt eher daran, das man damit nicht levelt und die Glyphe desswegen nicht auftaucht. Hab sie als eine der ersten bekommen.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (1. Dezember 2008)

naja fand den namen nur sehr merkwürdig.

deswegen dacht ich aber mal abwarten was noch so kommt das arsenal spuckt auch nix aus bis jetzt...


----------



## Schneelilie (6. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir spuckt es nur Todesritter und Kriegerglyphen aus *grmbl* Naja und danach Jäger... Jäger!!! Nicht sowas wie... Druide, Magier, Priester, Paladin oder Hexe.... Neeeeeeein... Jäger! *gnarf*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Dezember 2008)

es gibt derzeit weder für druiden noch magier die polarbär glyphe.


----------

